# Will help with gas bait etc.



## seapro (May 28, 2004)

I'll help with gas, bait etc. If anyone willing to take me fishing. I'm well seasoned and have my own gear. I know the galveston bay area well. Leave a p.m. Thanks


----------



## seapro (May 28, 2004)

I'm looking at a tuesday, or Wednesday trip next week. July7 or 8


----------



## reel thing (Jul 1, 2010)

steve I might go next week. got a doctors app. Monday but if I don't have to go back I will probably go. marys going to doc today. trout are at half moon reef and by old pier at ferry landing


----------



## seapro (May 28, 2004)

Thanks joe, perhaps we will be able to go


----------



## Hawglife (Mar 9, 2014)

I usually go on the weekends, 832-244-354two if your interested, I can always use a person to help throw in on gas...


----------



## Gambit007 (Mar 19, 2012)

Hawglife said:


> I usually go on the weekends, 832-244-354two if your interested, I can always use a person to help throw in on gas...


Are you going out on the 5th?

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------

